# Green River



## bluegrass73 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey,

I'll be up on the Green next weekend fior the first trip of the year and was wondering if anybody has been up recently and how it was?

Thanks


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Planted rainbows should take a worm or glo-bug. Browns on the usual nymphs. It was cold; both the fishing and the weather. I'd wait until middle of March.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was thinking the same thoughts myself combat fishing on the green in the spring!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I was thinking the same thoughts myself combat fishing on the green in the spring!


I'm guessing combat fishing means a dude just up from you and a dude just down from you. I would much rather catch smaller fish in a more secluded place? I have always wanted to fish the Green however, I might jump on the change to fish the Green this spring Orvis, if I can get a kitchen pass from the Hot Babe that lives with me.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

How about a UWN flyfishing trip to the Green in April?
Who would be interested in something like that?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I WOULD!


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> How about a UWN flyfishing trip to the Green in April?
> Who would be interested in something like that?


Me too having never fished it.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> How about a UWN flyfishing trip to the Green in April?
> Who would be interested in something like that?


That would be pretty fun! I already have some plans in motion to float it sometime around there, perhaps ill time the too together!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am there! Who wants to split a drift boat with me?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

What does that entail? Would we float it and stop at different places and fish? How much does it cost etc. etc.?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

P.M. sent...


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Who wants to split a drift boat with me?


I will as long as we do not talk ATV's.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you fly-fish you are fine in my book, that is not a great spot for atv riding anyway and they should keep that area that way. I know the owner of fishwest.net so when you want to he could get us on the water.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Of course I fly fish. That is better then hunting, hiking, ATVing or just about any thing. I have never done the green though.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good tailwater, big tailwater, a bit technical for my taste at times. When the cicadas come out it can be a blast! If you hike for a mile or two you get some solitude and if you can drift the river it is a whole new experince.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will either float the river on my pontoon, or if the weather isn't to my liking, I will just wade fish.

People interested in a boat have a couple of options.
First, a guided trip and second, renting the drift boat and going without a guide.

The last option is cheeper, as long as someone is experiensed rowing the river.

You can also rent a raft with an oar frame that is easy to navigate down the river.

I suggest the last part of April, which should have warmer weather and a better hatch, than eariler in the month.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I suggest the last part of April, which should have warmer weather and a better hatch, than eariler in the month.


During April is the time for the blue wing olive (BWO) hatch. It seems the best hatches occur on colder, overcast and rainy days. Dont let the weather deter you! The best day I have ever experienced with a BWO hatch it was snowing huge flakes. But man, what a hatch!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Orvis I would enjoy the drift boat thing, but since I have my pontoon why pay money to float it lol? Its pretty fun on toons, Grandpa D I wouldnt mind floating down with you perhaps, learn some tips and tricks from a seasoned pro! We could even have a stop off in the middle and have a get together with members on one of the beaches.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

bluegrass73 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'll be up on the Green next weekend fior the first trip of the year and was wondering if anybody has been up recently and how it was?
> 
> Thanks


I was up there Sun-Tues of this week. I will PM you some info later on tonight, and I will also be posting a fishing report eventually. BTW, the fishing was pretty good. The fish are fat and healthy. Just bring lots and lots of warm clothes, it's pretty cold and windy up there. Go now, we had the entire river to our selves, no float trips nothing. There were two other people who showed up on our last day, they went east, we went west. Didn't see another soul the entire time.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

If you have never rowed a drift boat, I would not recommend renting a boat and floating that time of year. There will be a lot of boats, especially on A section, plus the flows will be around 800 cfs. At that flow you will literally bang your way through the Rock Garden, Can-O-Worms, and Deadman Rapids. They are not big rapids, but very boney and you have to pick your lines very carefully or you will bounce throu like a Plink chip on Price is Right. B section has some incredible dry fly fishing then and significantly fewer people. If you have a Pontoon boat you can just bounce your way through Red Creek on the river left channel or even line it through without too much trouble. If there has been significant precipitation, the river will blow out below Red Creek and turn Sandstone red. If not, there is also some great fishing in the lower part of B, but the fish are farther between and much more skittish. The ones you do connect with fight MUCH better than the upriver counterparts.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Orvis I would enjoy the drift boat thing, but since I have my pontoon why pay money to float it lol? Its pretty fun on toons, Grandpa D I wouldnt mind floating down with you perhaps, learn some tips and tricks from a seasoned pro! We could even have a stop off in the middle and have a get together with members on one of the beaches.


If you have never done it you owe it to yourself. Floating a personal one is nice because you can stop and hit the good runs over and over. It sure is nice to have a guide keeping you pointed at the bank as your dry drifts drag free because the guide is keeping the boat at the same speed as your fly. Plus they make you lunch, provide flies, land the fish, untangle your wind knots, and you learn something about the river. For the 150-200 per person per day rate it is a pretty good value for the experience. I have even rented the whole boat for myself at times in yellowstone. It is cheaper per person if you split it plus you can usually request an a-b float and see some new water you won't see wading.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a toon as well, but want to hook up with your guys who know the river, either with a guide or not. I talked my dad into coming as well. So wether in a guided drift boat or in my own pontoon, I'm in.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Getting that many guys together fly fishing sounds like a nightmare and a headache to me. Maybe that is just me though. Ice fishing is a different story, your not flinging a line around fighting for space.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> Getting that many guys together fly fishing sounds like a nightmare and a headache to me. Maybe that is just me though. Ice fishing is a different story, your not flinging a line around fighting for space.


There will be a good amount of people fishing the Green in April as always.
We will just know a few more of them on this trip.
That's the only difference from fishing there any other time.
The Green is big and there's room for everyone.
It will be a fun trip.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

It doesn't sound like there are that many people that are wanting/able to go?????


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Walk/wading that many people would be a nightmare. In drift boats there is plenty of river to spread out and you can all have lunch at the same spot.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Even if we all fished from the shore, there is PLENTY of room on the Green River.
We just don't need be standing elbow to elbow. Seven miles of river from the dam to Little Hole will hold a lot of anglers.
And if you want to go down stream from Little Hole, there is even more room and even better fishing in my opinion.
I don't even have a problem in the middle of summer with over crowding on the Green.
You just have to have a mind set that you will not be the only angler on the water.
The Green is big enough to share!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Walk/wading that many people would be a nightmare. In drift boats there is plenty of river to spread out and you can all have lunch at the same spot.


I dont think the intention was to be all in the same spot at the same time. Maybe meet up in the morning, exchange a few ideas and head separate ways. Maybe meet up for lunch or at the lodge for dinner? Possibly reserve a group site at Dripping Springs and camp together?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

How would a float tube do on the Green?


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

LOAH said:


> How would a float tube do on the Green?


Legs, rocks and shallow water do not mix.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think that they allow float tubes on the Green any more.
Anyone know for sure.
I haven't seen a tube on the Green in several years.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Not sure if they're allowed but my buddy took his down the Green about 4 times last year with 3 others....


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I don't think that they allow float tubes on the Green any more.
> Anyone know for sure.
> I haven't seen a tube on the Green in several years.


Thats what I heard as well. Not certain though.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that they allow float tubes on the Green any more.
> ...


This is all I could find.



> Comments: Artificial flies and lures only. Utah fishing license required. Check with the UDWR for current fishing regulations specific to the Green River. River levels can fluctuate rapidly depending on dam releases. River users must be prepared for rapid changes in water volume. *Float tubes are not recommended*.


http://www.fs.fed.us/r4/ashley/recreati ... ndex.shtml

Personally, I dont think a tube would be very safe having your legs hanging down like that. Just one sleeper and your leg will snap.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You would be much better going 1/2 on a drift boat or just walk wading the river.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I won't be there. I wouldn't make it past FG to fish special regs on the Green.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

you can't walk away from the bait can you... Those minnows own your soul. :wink: 

btw- is it killing you to have new gear and no place to use it? It's driving me crazy!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, it's killing me. New fly rod set up for still water...No still water around. I'm worried that I'll break the rod before I get to use it because I keep putting it together to look at it. :lol: 

The minnows don't own my soul, I own theirs. :twisted:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Go practice casting at a park. That's what I'm doing with my new bait-casting setup. I don't want to have to learn to cast once the soft water returns -- I want to be an old pro by then.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH, when you are practicing your casting, see if you can borrow someones old line. You don't want to cut, nick and otherwise dammage your new fly line when practicing.
If you must use your line, be very careful of the groung that it will be hitting.
Don;t practice with a tapered leader. Just add about 5' to 6' of 6# leader and tie a piece of yarn about 4" long to the leader.
This will keep knots down and you won't waste a $4.00 tapered leader.
Good luck with your new rod and have fun with it.
By the way, the Green river is a good place to try flies!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

LOAH... if your set up for still water, a sinking line with streamers are a wonderful combination for the Green!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't fall for it LOAH....that new fly rod can handle minnows _and _ worms... *\-\* *\-\*

Or.....you could call it a fly pole ??


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

If you want to practice your casting, do NOT use straight 5 or 6 feet of 6# line. The idea of a tapered leader is that the stiff butt section turns over the fly, causing it to land ahead of the end of your line. If you are throwing 5 or 6 feet of 6 pound mono, your leader will collapse every time, making you wonder why the end of your cast end in a pile. Also, a 4 inch piece of yarn is highly wind resistant and will do two things: 1) cause your leader to spin up because the light mono isn't stiff enough to turn it over, and 2)a long (4") piece of yarn will hurt your accuracy because it will not track correctly. It is too light and wind resistant and will get pushed left or right every time, especially if you haven't developed a tight loop yet Instead, go buy the cheapest leader you can find at Wal-Mart and use a tiny piece of yarn (poly yarn or Glo Bug yarn work real well) and use that for casting.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Flyguy7, try my method and see what happens.
The short line will lay out just fine and with a lot less problems.
Loah, after you have a good cast going, then try a tapered leader.
Or try both methods and see what works for you.
I don't like to see someone using a cheep tapered leader because that are no good in the first place and don't lay out very well.
I don't see the need to waste a good leader on a few days of learning.
There are for sure several ways to begin fly casting, I just like to keep it simple and cheep for the students.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

When I practice my casting I usually get my rig and just tie a fly to the end and practice on the grass? I figure the grass won't put wear and tear on my fly line. Flyguy, would you try the yarn to the end of the leader? I am a visual learner, fly line, regular 9 ft. leader, and then tie a some yarn on the end?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'll probably spend most of my "practice" time with a fly on the end on some water. Why not? I'll lose flies anyway and I might as well get some real world experience in with the possibility to actually see how real fish react to each cast.

I'm not even sure what kind of cast is proper for WF sinking line with a 9ft tapered leader.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Double Haul!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

What's that? :lol: *NOOB*


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If you want to see the double haul casting at it's best, go to the ISE in March and watch the fly casting championships.
This is the method use for the longest casts possible.
Very hard to do, but once perfected, you can cast a very long cast.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> Don't fall for it LOAH....that new fly rod can handle minnows _and _ worms... *\-\* *\-\*
> 
> Or.....you could call it a fly pole ??


+10

Loah, You Trader, Youve become one of them :shock: :roll: :lol: j/k


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

STEVO said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't fall for it LOAH....that new fly rod can handle minnows _and _ worms... *\-\* *\-\*
> ...


What kind of stuff do you trade, I'll trade you my Fly setup for yours.JK


----------

